# Most users online anniversary



## Eckhart (Jul 25, 2003)

A year ago, over 190 people were visiting the forum at the same time. Today, exactly a year later, (right now) there are 15 or so.

What was going on a year ago? Or else: Are visits generally decreasing? I mean, the community is still growing, but looking at my macosx.com email edition, new posts at least in the Unix forum are seemingly also dropping.

I might have jumped on a train of false impression about this, thus I ask someone who really knows the stats.


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2003)

I think the 192 connected users peak was during MacWorld Expo last year, right after the keynote I guess. There are around 100-120 users connected during keynotes nowadays, I think. So yes, There has been less traffic the last year, but I haven't noticed if there has actually been less posting.

I think we have to ask ScottW to get the exact numbers


----------



## Eckhart (Jul 26, 2003)

I thought, he might reply, too   

Anyways, thanks so far.


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

It's because everyone's finding better message boards.

Oh wait, the only better message boards are in heaven! ::angel::

I don't know, people seem less enthusiastic about Apple's product announcements, so fewer people go on the board at those times.


----------

